# μουστερής = customer, shopper | shrewd operator



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Ο μουστερής είναι ο πελάτης και προέρχεται από το τουρκικό _müşteri_, με την ίδια σημασία (customer, shopper). Το ξέρουμε κυρίως από την παλιά πρόσκληση των εμπόρων για τη φρέσκια πραμάτεια τους: «Έχω πράμα που σαλεύει και το μουστερή γυρεύει».

Το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά σε διατυπώσεις όπου κάποιο πράγμα που μένει στα αζήτητα περιμένει το μουστερή του, δηλαδή τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο που θα καταλάβει την αξία του. Δεν ξέρω άλλη σημασία του μουστερή.

Διαβάζω σε κείμενο του Γ. Λακόπουλου στο protagon.gr:

Το απίστευτο είναι ότι την ίδια στιγμή οι πολίτες χρηματοδοτούν ορισμένους μουστερήδες που είχαν στο παρελθόν ένα αξίωμα. 

Με ποια σημασία νομίζετε ότι το χρησιμοποιεί εδώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2012)

Νομίζω με την έννοια _μπον βιβέρ_, _καλοπερασάκιας_ κ.λπ.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 5, 2012)

Ίσως και με την απλή έννοια _άνθρωπος, ερίφης_. Θυμάμαι τη μετάφραση του Κυριακίδη (ή του Καλοκύρη) στο δοκίμιο του Μπόρχες για τους μεταφραστές των _Χιλίων και μιας νυχτών_: λέει για τον Ρίτσαρντ Μπέρτον ότι έναν «χολωμένο μουστερή» τον έκανε _a man of wrath_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Ίσως και με την απλή έννοια _άνθρωπος, ερίφης_.


Συμφωνώ. (Άλλωστε κι εγώ αυτή τη χρήση ξέρω.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2012)

Το ΛΣΑ-ΝΕΓ δίνει:
*μουστερής* (λαϊκ.) (παλιότ.) *πελάτης*, θαμώνας • αγοραστής, καταναλωτής


----------



## cougr (Dec 6, 2012)

Μτφ: ο επιτήδειος, ο άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλειές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

Όπα της! Εξαιρετικό το εύρημά σου. Λύθηκε και η απορία μου. Αντιγράφω και το άρθρο αφού έχει ειδικό και γενικό ενδιαφέρον.


*Η μπαλάντα του καλού μουστερή*

Tου Δημητρη A. Kαπρανου

Ο *μουστερής* ανήκει στο σύστημα κι έχει επάγγελμα μόνο για τη δήλωση στην Εφορία. Μπορεί να λέγεται Πανάγος ή Παρμενίων, αλλά τον γνωρίζουν πάντα με το «μικρό». Οι *μουστερήδες* έχουνε «κύκλο» κι οι πολιτικοί τους αγαπούν γιατί στα ψηφοδέλτια κανείς δεν επισυνάπτει ποινικό μητρώο. Παλιά πληγή οι *μουστερήδες*, προδικτατορικώς περιορίζονταν σε μικροαρπαχτές και μικροπρομήθειες. Λούφαξαν τις πρώτες μέρες της δικτατορίας μέχρι να βεβαιωθούν ότι οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι είχαν μείνει στα πόστα και μάλιστα χωρίς «τη γάγγραινα των πολιτικών». Εγιναν και τότε πολλές «αρπαχτές», αλλά ποιος να τις βγάλει στην επιφάνεια; Μια που είχε να κάνει με εσωτερικά μαχαιρώματα, έστειλε στη φυλακή τον τότε «υπουργό Εμπορίου» Μπαλόπουλο. Η χούντα έπεσε με πανάκριβο τίμημα. Οι *μουστερήδες* ήταν «πρώτο τραπέζι» στην υποδοχή του Καραμανλή και του Ανδρέα. Για τη φωτογραφία. Σε λίγους μήνες ξαναπήγαν στο καφενείο. Φρεσκάρισαν τις γνωριμίες, τις πασπάλισαν με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες κι άρχισε να πέφτει το λάδι στη μηχανή. Τους πήρε λίγο καιρό με τον συνδικαλισμό, αλλά τον κουμάνταραν εκ των έσω! Το 1981, κάποιοι έκαναν στην μπάντα (μη βρεθεί κανένας φανατικός που πιστεύει ότι έλεγε αλήθεια o Ανδρέας και τους σπάσει στο ξύλο) αλλά μόλις το σύστημα ισορρόπησε, ξεπόρτισαν. Είχαν επανακάμψει και χουντικοί αναβαπτισμένοι ως «ΠΑΣΟΚ»! Το σύστημα μπήκε στην ευθεία και καρδάμωσε! Γέμισε η Εκάλη κι ο Διόνυσος νεόκτιστα «νέα τζάκια»! Στη «Διακήρυξη της 3ης Σεπτέμβρη» δεν είδα τον όρο «*μουστερής*». Ατιμη πρεσβυωπία! Το ’85 δόθηκε στίγμα: «Τσοβόλα, δώστα όλα»! Εγινε ο χαμός! Η κυβέρνηση Μητσοτάκη, με βήμα ταχύτατο, έκανε τη Φιλελεύθερη Νέα Δημοκρατία κακέκτυπο του ΠΑΣΟΚ και, φυσιολογικά, ξανάγινε ο Ανδρέας πρωθυπουργός! Οι *μουστερήδες*, επίλεκτα μέλη της κοινωνίας πλέον, μπαινόβγαιναν, από το ’89 στα υπουργικά γραφεία ανεξαρτήτως κυβερνήσεων! Η εκλογή Σημίτη τους μπέρδεψε! Επ’ αρκετόν «έτρωγαν απ’ τα έτοιμα», αλλά πίστευαν ότι η «καρέκλα» θα κάνει το θαύμα της! Το ’κανε, στη δεύτερη θητεία! Και λίγα είπε ο Πάγκαλος! Οι «μπλε» του συνδικάτου έμεναν στην πείνα για μια ακόμα τετραετία και η ρεμούλα αποκτούσε «ολυμπιακό» χρώμα! Εχασε η μάνα το παιδί! Και μετά Καραμανλής, με σήμα τη διαφάνεια! «Καλά, τα ’χουμε ξανακούσει» είπαν οι *μουστερήδες* τραβώντας μια ρουφηξιά «Κοχίμπα»! Κι αυτός ο ξυνόμουτρος ο Αλογοσκούφης ήθελε κι «απογραφή»! Ντροπή του, να μας πάρουν χαμπάρι και οι ξένοι! Το συνδικάτο περίμενε δύο χρόνια και μετά αποφάσισε να χτυπήσει! Χωρίς τη «φινέτσα» των προκατόχων τους οι νέοι, επικεφαλής, *μουστερήδες*, ξεμπροστιάστηκαν! Πανηγύρια στα «ελεύθερα» ΜΜΕ. «*Μουστερής* να ’ναι κι όποιος να ’ναι (εκτός από τα αφεντικά μας)»! Τα «βραχιολάκια» της Ευελπίδων έβαλαν σε σκέψεις, αλλά οι *μουστερήδες* απαγγέλλουν Καβάφη: «Οι Μήδοι, επιτέλους, θα διαβούνε». Εκτός κι αν ο Μιλτιάδης συναντήσει τον Θεμιστοκλή και τον Λεωνίδα και τους τσακίσουν στις Θερμοπύλες!

** Μουστερής: ο αγοραστής, ο πελάτης. Μτφ: ο επιτήδειος, ο άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλειές.*

Hμερομηνία : 28-09-2006 
Copyright: http://www.kathimerini.gr
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_11_28/09/2006_199355


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

Γραμμένο από βαθύ γνώστη των πραγμάτων, όπως διαπιστώνουμε παρατηρώντας την ημερομηνία που έχει γραφτεί το πιο πάνω άρθρο στην Καθημερινή και την κρίσιμη ημερομηνία (που επισήμανα με κόκκινο) στο επόμενο άρθρο:

*Προφυλακίστηκε ο Δ. Καπράνος για την υπόθεση των ομολόγων*
Διώκεται για κακουργήματα - Μεταφέρθηκε στο νοσοκομείο του Κορυδαλλού
(Βήμα, 10/11/2011)

Προφυλακίστηκε το βράδυ της Τετάρτης ο πρώην πρόεδρος του ΤΣΠΕΑΘ *Δ. Καπράνος* με σύμφωνη γνώμη εισαγγελέα και ανακριτή για την υπόθεση του «αμαρτωλού» ομολόγου αξίας 130 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ που είχε προμηθευτεί το Ταμείο. Το ΤΣΠΕΑΘ το είχε αγοράσει με «καπέλο» 39 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ επενδύοντας σε αυτό περίπου το 1/5 των αποθεματικών του Ταμείου. 

Αμέσως μετά την απόφαση της προφυλάκισης του για λόγους υγείας ο κατηγορούμενος μεταφέρθηκε στο νοσοκομείο Ευαγγελισμός όπου νοσηλεύεται φρουρούμενος. 

Στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στο νοσοκομείο των Φυλακών Κορυδαλλού. 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η προφυλάκιση του αποφασίστηκε μετά την διαπίστωση εισαγγελέα και ανακριτή ότι προκύπτουν ενδείξεις ενοχής για τέσσερα κακουργήματα και συγκεκριμένα της απιστίας, της απάτης, του ξεπλύματος βρώμικου χρήματος και της δωροδοκίας. 

Από τα στοιχεία της δικογραφίας του μεγάλου σκανδάλου των δομημένων ομολόγων προκύπτει οτι σε λογαριασμό του κ. Καπράνου στην Ελβετία βρέθηκαν κατατεθειμένα 1,8 εκατομμύρια ευρώ τα οποία εμφανίζονται ως προϊόντα εγκλήματος σε αντάλλαγμα της αγοράς του ομολόγου. 

Στην ίδια δικογραφία περιγράφεται κινηματογραφικό, σχεδόν, περιστατικό με την ελβετική αστυνομία να κατάσχει δέμα στο οποίο ήταν στοιβαγμένα εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ τα οποία προορίζονταν για τους λογαριασμούς δυο εκ των εμπλεκομένων στο σκάνδαλο του ΤΣΠΕΑΘ.

Στη δικογραφία περιλαμβάνεται μάλιστα κατάθεση του οδηγού του φορτηγού ο οποίος περιγράφει λεπτομερώς το περιστατικό και κατονομάζει τους αποδέκτες του πολύτιμου πακέτου. 

*Η επίμαχη συνεδρίαση και το δομημένο ομόλογο *

Στην συνεδρίαση της 28ης Ιουνίου 2006 στην οποία αποφασίστηκε η αγορά του «περίφημου» ομολόγου ήσαν παρόντες ο πρόεδρος κ *Δ. Καπράνος*, ο κ *Γιώργος Αϊδίνης*, εκπρόσωπος των εκδοτών, η κυρία *Αρτεμις Θεολογή*, ο κ *Ι. Παπαδάκης*, τότε διευθυντής του ταμείου, η κυρία *Μαρία Καρατζά* και ο κ. *Σπ. Σαρρής*, νομικός σύμβουλος. 

Από τη συνεδρίαση έλειπαν ο εκπρόσωπος των εργαζομένων και ο εκπρόσωπος των συνταξιούχων του ταμείου, ενώ το καταστατικό του Ταμείου ορίζει σαφώς πως πρέπει να προσκαλούνται και να συμμετέχουν και οι δύο. Αντ' αυτών συμμετείχε μία υπάλληλος του ταμείου, η κυρία *Ελευθερία Μπίκου*, ως εκπρόσωπος των εργαζομένων. Δικαίωμα ψήφου είχαν μόνο ο κ. Καπράνος, ο κ. Παπαδάκης και η κυρία Θεολογή. 

Με αυτή την ελλειπή σύνθεση το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του ταμείου αποφάσισε ομόφωνα την αγορά ενός επενδυτικού προϊόντος το οποίο οι ειδικοί αναλυτές χαρακτηρίζουν «υψηλού ρίσκου». Σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις οικονομικών το ομόλογο τιμολογούνταν τη στιγμή της έκδοσής του περίπου στα 90 εκατ. ευρώ, δηλαδή σχεδόν στο 70% της ονομαστικής του αξίας. 

Οπως προκύπτει από το απόσπασμα των πρακτικών της συνεδρίασης το διοικητικό συμβούλιο έχοντας υπόψη _«την πρόταση του προέδρου για την αγορά Ομολόγου Ελληνικού Δημοσίου ονομαστικής αξίας 130.000.000 ευρώ μέσω της "Τρωύλος ΚΕΠΕΥ" το οποίο θα έχει εικοσαετή διάρκεια με προσφερόμενο κουπόνι για τα πέντε πρώτα χρόνια σταθερό 6% και για τα επόμενα μέχρι τη λήξη του προϊόντος το κουπόνι θα αλλάξει σύμφωνα με το 10ετές ευρωπαϊκό επιτόκιο ανταλλαγής (CMS 10Y EUR)»_ και την εισήγηση του διευθυντή κ. Παπαδάκη σύμφωνα με την οποία _«η οικονομική κατάσταση του ταμείου είναι καλή και επιτρέπει την επένδυση αυτή»_ αποφάσισε την αγορά του ομολόγου. 

Εντύπωση πάντως προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι το συμβούλιο αποφάσισε επίσης την επικύρωση των πρακτικών ως προς το θέμα αυτό «αυθημερόν λόγω του επείγοντος». Όπως αναφέρουν οικονομικοί αναλυτές η περιγραφή του ομολόγου στο απόσπασμα των πρακτικών είναι το λιγότερο ασαφής και δεν περιγράφει λεπτομερώς το ομόλογο που τελικά αγοράστηκε. 

Το ομόλογο, πριν καταλήξει στο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο, ακολούθησε, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μια δαιδαλώδη διαδρομή από την Εμπορική Τράπεζα που ήταν ανάδοχος της έκδοσης, στην Calyon, επενδυτικό βραχίονα της Credit Agricole, στη συνέχεια στην Proton Bank και τέλος στην κυπριακή χρηματιστική εταιρεία «Τρωύλος» από την οποία το αγόρασε στο 100% της αξίας του το ΤΣΠΕΑΘ. 

Τον Μάιο του 2007 ετιμολογείτο στο 80% - 82% της ονομαστικής αξίας του, δηλαδή «έγραφε» λογιστική ζημιά 23,4 - 26 εκ. ευρώ. Το ομόλογο με κωδικό XS0260349492 αναρτήθηκε στη διεθνή πλατφόρμα μόλις στις αρχές Απριλίου και δεν φέρει ενδεικτική τιμή. 

Η απόφαση της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς Κύπρου (ΕΚΚ) στις 24 Απριλίου 2007 να ανακαλέσει ολικώς την άδεια λειτουργίας της Τρωύλος ήρθε να περιπλέξει ακόμα περισσότερο τα πράγματα. Οπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η ΕΚΚ η απόφαση της ανάκλησης της άδειας οφείλεται στη μη συμμόρφωση της εταιρείας _«με τους περί των επιχειρήσεων παροχής επενδυτών υπηρεσιών νόμους»_. Επίσης, αποφάσισε να αποστείλει τα στοιχεία της υπόθεσης στον Γενικό Εισαγγελέα της Δημοκρατίας για να αποφανθεί αν συντρέχουν λόγοι ποινικής ευθύνης για τα στελέχη της εταιρείας.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Συγγενική αλλά όχι ταυτόσημη, η λέξη πελατάκια  για την οποία υπάρχει πλήθος ευρημάτων με πολύ ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

Έβαλα στον τίτλο το _shrewd operator_ και μπορείτε να προσθέσετε ουσιαστικά με ίδια σημασία.


----------



## cougr (Dec 7, 2012)

Επίσης: 

_Shadowy operator_ - While political representatives go through the motions of faithfully serving their constituents, *shadowy operators* work behind the scenes to ensure that politics-as-usual serves the interests not of the majority, but of a privileged minority of power elites.

_Shadowy political figure_ - The McCartneys were particularly resentful of whispered allegations that they were puppets on a string, being manipulated by *shadowy political figures*.

_(Shrewd/ shadowy) behind-the-scenes political operator _- His calm and gentlemanly demeanor masked his knack for negotiation and his talent as a *behind-the-scenes political operator*.
Sonia Gandhi, .............became India’s most powerful woman for dynastic reasons but she has consistently demonstrated that she is a shrewd *behind-the-scenes political operator*. 

_Shadowy aide_ - The ex-Labour PM was confronted at the Leveson Inquiry into press standards with a mass of evidence of verbal knifings by his *shadowy aides*.
κ.ο.κ


----------

